# Wood Thrush



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 4, 2019)

All of these thrushes have incredible songs. But I think this guy is my favourite.

















** Latest Issue of my "Process with Me" Ebook Series is now available - http://www.glennbartley.com/purchase.htm


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Glenn.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 5, 2019)

Once again great shots, Glen. 
I like the last one most because the dark bg fits most to the plumage.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 6, 2019)

simply gorgeous picts!


----------

